# San Francisco recalls Chesa Boudin, But LOOK Who The Two Before Him Are !!!



## thirteenknots (Jun 8, 2022)

Chesa Boudin who's father was convicted of bank robbery along with his wife
with the Weather Underground ( Who's other members were Bill Ayers and Bernadine Dohrn ).
He was raised by Bill Ayers/Bernadine Dohrn.

His predecessor was George Gascon who is facing a recall in LA.
George Gascon was preceded by none other than Kamala " Willie " Harris.

This Country needs to douched of these CRIMINAL individuals who are destroying
the very foundation of America......

Chesa Boudin blamed recall on right wing. But S.F. voters just want city that works (sfchronicle.com)


----------

